# Bicolano: disiplina kaipuhan ta



## alkor

I saw this sign while on the road:
*disiplina kaipuhan ta* 
What does it mean? Thanks


----------



## apsicle

*disiplina kaipuhan ta* 

In Tagalog that means "Disiplina ang kailangan natin."

In English that means: "Discipline is what we need."

Hope that helps.


----------



## alkor

Thanks for the quick reply! I have another question. Will it be the same if you say "Disiplina kaipuhan nyato"? How does ta differ from nyato? I understand that they are both first person plural inclusive but how come there are two pronouns when in Tagalog it's just natin.


----------



## niernier

I did grow up in Bicol area, and the way I see it, they use nyato only in televisions, in radio or in literary compositions. Ta is more conversational. The same explanation goes for nyamo vs mi.


----------



## apsicle

niernier said:


> I did grow up in Bicol area, and the way I see it, they use nyato only in televisions, in radio or in literary compositions. Ta is more conversational. The same explanation goes for nyamo vs mi.


 
Niernier is right.  
_*Nyato*_ is way too formal.
_*Ta*_ was used in normal conversation.


----------



## alkor

Thanks for all your input. I thought nyato is more colloquial since it's closer to natin in Tagalog.


----------

